# Quality 220ah Battery Recommendations Please?



## teemyob

Hello,

I think we might need to replace our 2 x 220Ah batteries.

We recently spent five days away in France and Belgium. After just 2 nights without EHU, the batteries had run low and the system had shut down.

*It was cold so the ALDE pump was running whilst the heating was on low overnight.
*We were only using a few LED lamps
*Very little consumption for LCD TV etc.

We also have 160w of solar panels topping up the battery and we had run around for 30 miles with a 220Amp Alternator after 1 night of rest.

I don't want cheap, just good quality really.

Any Suggestions please?

TM


----------



## spatz1

I take it you have nothing to moniter your consumption....

if your batteries are situated in the "cold" you might find that is perfectly normal and its just the cold affecting their capacity which can be quite dramatic in the 40% range at zero.....

I added a third battery to compensate and moniter in and out volts, amps watts and amp hours and reset every night to see whats been used overnight and what the panels put in by evening time....

this looks cheap and handy but you need 2 to moniter in and out...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300689205742?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## teemyob

*Battery*

Hello Spatz.

Yes we do keep an eye on the input/output.

The Frankia/Schaudt Onboard monitor shows, amps in+/out+, Remaining Nominal ah and Volts.

The batteries are from what I can gather 5 years old this year and are sited inboard so are kept warm.

Thanks
TM.


----------



## spatz1

i d give them a full charge at home and do a capacity test on each battery individually... see utube for how to.


----------



## grizzlyj

TM

Sorry to be of probably no help (our Lifeline 225Ahs came from the USA in the van), but can I ask if what you have are AGM? Just out of interest 

Jason


----------



## rosalan

We have two 85ah batteries and were stopping at aires in France and Spain during the very cold spell in January and February. The temperature went down to -14c and our heating was blowing all night. We did not spare the LED's and watched a dvd most evenings. Backing it up we had a 60w solar panel and a battery master.
We had no problems with our leisure batteries (inboard) but the van battery did refuse to start one morning and was changed as it was 9 years old.
Therefore I do wonder about your leisure batteries state of health.
Alan


----------



## coppo

We use 2 of these, have been in the van all winter without EHU, wonderful batteries.


----------



## Andysam

Certainly sounds like duff batts. How old are they?


----------



## coppo

Andysam said:


> Certainly sounds like duff batts. How old are they?


He said they were at least 5 years old in an earlier post.


----------



## Andysam

Missed that


----------



## teemyob

*Van Batts*



grizzlyj said:


> TM
> 
> Sorry to be of probably no help (our Lifeline 225Ahs came from the USA in the van), but can I ask if what you have are AGM? Just out of interest
> 
> Jason


Helllo Jason,

Two different brands. One fitted at the Factory and one when it arrived here in the UK.

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Used*



Andysam said:


> Certainly sounds like duff batts. How old are they?


The van was used when we bought it.

From what I have gleaned, the original owner used it for overwintering in Portugal and relied a lot on Solar off EHU. They had the additional battery fitted here and the Panels in Spain.

I would have expected more use from 440ah (220 to 50%).

Looking at the consumption. We were only using around 4 - 6 amps after dark.

We did have some sun and there were a good few amps going back in during the day. Certainly more than we were consuming.

TM


----------



## grizzlyj

Hiya

Sorry, AGM meaning absorbed glass mat like wot mine are, as I've read they should last maybe 10 years. Mine are about 6 years and still going strong, so just wondered what type yours were for that lifespan.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VRLA_battery


----------



## airstream

*If?*

Hi,
If you decide to go new ? then
Forget all the "leisure" bat crap 
Flooded Lead Aciid is the way to go - in order

Rolls, Trojan, US Battery big heavy and full of LEAD

Regards Ray


----------



## coppo

*Re: If?*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> If you decide to go new ? then
> Forget all the "leisure" bat crap
> Flooded Lead Aciid is the way to go - in order
> 
> Rolls, Trogan, US Battery big heavy and full of LEAD
> 
> Regards Ray


We followed this to the letter.

Flooded lead acid 6 volt, B2B charger, on board genny, never EHU.

Paul.


----------



## CliveMott

Methinks more checks and measurements first. I is not necessarilly a battery problem, could be a charging problem.

For batteries seriously consider some 440 Ah (ish) TRACTION duty (deep cycle) 6 volt units and connect them in series. Wet cell batteries will deliver best performance for your buck.

C.


----------



## teemyob

*Re: If?*



coppo said:


> airstream said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> If you decide to go new ? then
> Forget all the "leisure" bat crap
> Flooded Lead Aciid is the way to go - in order
> 
> Rolls, Trogan, US Battery big heavy and full of LEAD
> 
> Regards Ray
> 
> 
> 
> We followed this to the letter.
> 
> Flooded lead acid 6 volt, B2B charger, on board genny, never EHU.
> 
> Paul.
Click to expand...

I was going to question the model you posted a picture of.

I realise that if you have 6v, there must be tow and connected in series!.

Where did you buy them Paul please?

Trev.


----------



## teemyob

*Wonderful*



coppo said:


> We use 2 of these, have been in the van all winter without EHU, wonderful batteries.


Good for deep scrubbing floor polishers!


----------



## airstream

*Bardon*

Hi,

UK dealer
http://www.barden-ukshop.com/rolls-fs-marine-flooded-deep-cycle-batteries-325-c.asp

Ray


----------



## grizzlyj

Would anyone mind explaining the reason for using 6v packs? Especially as the vendor above seems to sell 12v units manufactured similarly? And never used hook up because?? Just wondering, hoping to be educated 

I'd never looked to see if the batts I have were sold in the UK and there seem to be 2 distributers. Mine must be 255 not 225 from their lists, ooops.

Europe dealer list http://www.lifelinebatteries.com/dealers.php?id=104

from which;

http://www.power-store.com/?id=217

http://www.dmstech.co.uk/distributedproducts_lifeline.htm

No acid to spill is a good reason to stick with what I have in the future, and as I said before they have worked well for a long time to date with regular use

.


----------



## Andysam

The traction batteries are simply the longest lasting batts you will find between recharges. They come in 6v. They are heavy! If however you are looking for 2 x 220 Ah batts they are also heavy.

If you can afford the weight traction batts are a good bet.


----------



## CliveMott

When you have two 12 volt batteries connected in parallel you have to ensure that they both share the loading and charging proportionately, sometimes this can be problematical. Also when two 12 volt batteries are connected in parallel it is possible that one cell in one battery can fail short or partial short circuit rendering that battery effectively a 10 volt battery. Now, that 10 volt battery is connected in parallel with a 12 volt battery which will try and raise its voltage to the same level. LOTS of amps could flow. For this reason its important that when batteries are connected in parallel that each battery has its own main fuse to provide protection under this fault scenario.

With a matched pair of 6 volt batteries connected in series these problems of sharing and inter-battery fault currents do not arise.

This is why i advocate 6 volts units in series.

C.


----------



## grizzlyj

Thank you, I hadn't thought about keeping a 12v supply simple 

So, I could spend £182.40 each for a pair of 6v in series to approximately maintain my current Ah capacity,

Part Number: 6-FS220
Voltage: 6V
Capacity (c20): 220Ah
Dimensions (mm): 259mm long x 178mm wide x 279mm high
Weight: 31kgs

http://www.barden-ukshop.com/rolls-6v-6-fs-220-deep-cycle-battery-1973-p.asp

Or £887.40 for one 12v

Part Number: 12CS11P
Voltage: 12V
Capacity (c20): 357Ah
Dimensions (mm): 559 long x 286 wide x 464 high
Weight: 123.0 kgs

http://www.barden-ukshop.com/rolls-12cs11p-deep-cycle-battery-1715-p.asp

Just for a very rough Ah comparison that could fit. Lifting the 12v unit in may be a little difficult though!

So are the enormous weight and weirdly high cost the only reasons to opt for a pair at 6v between these two options?

I can stick with Lifeline AGMs as a pair of 6v units too now I look to remove the possibility of acid spill for £339.91 each

261 x 181 x 261 mm
Nominal Voltage: 6V DC
Amp Hour Rating: 220Ah
Weight: 30Kg
Case: Standard 4C Size
5 Year Warranty

http://www.power-store.com/view-item.asp?itemid=1687&id=217&

(I didn't check if VAT was or wasn't included in any of these prices.)

Hopefully me looking adds to rather than dilutes the OP. Sorry if not, but I'll shush now 

Jason


----------



## airstream

*I Think*

Hi,
I think these are more like whay you need
Rolls 6-FS-400 Deep Cycle Battery

Part Number: 6-FS-400
Voltage: 6V
Capacity (c20): 400Ah
Dimensions (mm): 315mm long x 178mm wide x 425mm high
Weight: 56kgs
Terminal: 19 
6-FS-400 Datasheet:

Price: £348.17

to give you 400 ah at 12volt

Ray


----------



## CliveMott

I do wonder why you need such massive amounts of battery power. With LED lighting and gas heating and cooking lasting a 5 day show weekend should be a doddle with something much less?

Or do you HAVE to use the Microwave oven and the electric hair dryer every day from an inverter?


Have fun

Clive


----------



## coppo

*Re: If?*



teemyob said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airstream said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> If you decide to go new ? then
> Forget all the "leisure" bat crap
> Flooded Lead Aciid is the way to go - in order
> 
> Rolls, Trogan, US Battery big heavy and full of LEAD
> 
> Regards Ray
> 
> 
> 
> We followed this to the letter.
> 
> Flooded lead acid 6 volt, B2B charger, on board genny, never EHU.
> 
> Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to question the model you posted a picture of.
> 
> I realise that if you have 6v, there must be tow and connected in series!.
> 
> Where did you buy them Paul please?
> 
> Trev.
Click to expand...

I bought them from Solentech, they were about £25 cheaper for the pair at the time, think I paid £335 for the pair( Rolls 6 volt 220amp) It was a big mistake though and I should have got them from Barden.

The delivery was a nightmare, didn't arrive on time even though I ordered in plenty of time. Solentech used a courier company who then sub-contracted it out to another courier company :? This second courier company had a new staff member who, ironically had just started the same week as my delivery and he didn't have a clue, it was a joke.

Barden I think have their own vans deliver which is much better.

Good luck whatever you decide to go for.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob

*Re: I Think*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> I think these are more like whay you need
> Rolls 6-FS-400 Deep Cycle Battery
> 
> Part Number: 6-FS-400
> Voltage: 6V
> Capacity (c20): 400Ah
> Dimensions (mm): 315mm long x 178mm wide x 425mm high
> Weight: 56kgs
> Terminal: 19
> 6-FS-400 Datasheet:
> 
> Price: £348.17
> 
> to give you 400 ah at 12volt
> 
> Ray


I think I might go for 4 x what Coppo has to give me 440ah at 12v.

Are these the cheap Chinese atlernative?


----------



## teemyob

*Re: If?*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> If you decide to go new ? then
> Forget all the "leisure" bat crap
> Flooded Lead Aciid is the way to go - in order
> 
> Rolls, Trojan, US Battery big heavy and full of LEAD
> 
> Regards Ray


I have noticed quite a price difference in the batteries you mention Ray.

Rolls 6-FS-220ah Deep Cycle Battery £182.40
Trojan T125 Deep Cycle Monobloc 240ah £233
US 125 6V 242 Ah Deep Cycle Monobloc Battery £135

Any thoughts please?

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Re: If?*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> If you decide to go new ? then
> Forget all the "leisure" bat crap
> Flooded Lead Aciid is the way to go - in order
> 
> Rolls, Trojan, US Battery big heavy and full of LEAD
> 
> Regards Ray


I have noticed quite a price difference in the batteries you mention Ray.

Rolls 6-FS-220ah Deep Cycle Battery £182.40
Trojan T125 Deep Cycle Monobloc 240ah £233
US 125 6V 242 Ah Deep Cycle Monobloc Battery £135

Any thoughts please?

TM


----------



## coppo

*Re: If?*



teemyob said:


> airstream said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> If you decide to go new ? then
> Forget all the "leisure" bat crap
> Flooded Lead Aciid is the way to go - in order
> 
> Rolls, Trojan, US Battery big heavy and full of LEAD
> 
> Regards Ray
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed quite a price difference in the batteries you mention Ray.
> 
> Rolls 6-FS-220ah Deep Cycle Battery £182.40
> Trojan T125 Deep Cycle Monobloc 240ah £233
> US 125 6V 242 Ah Deep Cycle Monobloc Battery £135
> 
> Any thoughts please?
> 
> TM
Click to expand...

At those prices I would go for the US ones, almost £100 cheaper than the Trojans and £50 less than the Rolls.

Have you looked on the US website?

Maybe a few google searches are in order, I think the US ones have a good reputation.

Paul.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

TM,

Useful thread - I'm at the early stages of looking at batteries myself.

You may already have noticed that the US ones come with a 5% discount on your quoted price if you buy 2 or more items over £50 from here .

They certainly look good on paper but they may be a little bit on the tall side for where I want to put them. They would fit in the space but may be too tall to get into the space (if that makes sense).

Regards,
John


----------



## teemyob

*Re: If?*



coppo said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airstream said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> If you decide to go new ? then
> Forget all the "leisure" bat crap
> Flooded Lead Aciid is the way to go - in order
> 
> Rolls, Trojan, US Battery big heavy and full of LEAD
> 
> Regards Ray
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed quite a price difference in the batteries you mention Ray.
> 
> Rolls 6-FS-220ah Deep Cycle Battery £182.40
> Trojan T125 Deep Cycle Monobloc 240ah £233
> US 125 6V 242 Ah Deep Cycle Monobloc Battery £135
> 
> Any thoughts please?
> 
> TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At those prices I would go for the US ones, almost £100 cheaper than the Trojans and £50 less than the Rolls.
> 
> Have you looked on the US website?
> 
> Maybe a few google searches are in order, I think the US ones have a good reputation.
> 
> Paul.
Click to expand...

The

US2200 Deep Cycle Monobloc Battery 6V 232Ah

Are £114.95 each and I might be able to collect.

10ah less mind.

TM


----------



## coppo

*Re: If?*



teemyob said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airstream said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> If you decide to go new ? then
> Forget all the "leisure" bat crap
> Flooded Lead Aciid is the way to go - in order
> 
> Rolls, Trojan, US Battery big heavy and full of LEAD
> 
> Regards Ray
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed quite a price difference in the batteries you mention Ray.
> 
> Rolls 6-FS-220ah Deep Cycle Battery £182.40
> Trojan T125 Deep Cycle Monobloc 240ah £233
> US 125 6V 242 Ah Deep Cycle Monobloc Battery £135
> 
> Any thoughts please?
> 
> TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At those prices I would go for the US ones, almost £100 cheaper than the Trojans and £50 less than the Rolls.
> 
> Have you looked on the US website?
> 
> Maybe a few google searches are in order, I think the US ones have a good reputation.
> 
> Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The
> 
> US2200 Deep Cycle Monobloc Battery 6V 232Ah
> 
> Are £114.95 each and I might be able to collect.
> 
> 10ah less mind.
> 
> TM
Click to expand...

10 ah less but still 12ah more than my Rolls 220ah, I would go with them at that price, especially if you can collect too.

How much do they weigh? My Rolls 220ah weigh 31kg.

Paul.


----------



## airstream

*Trojan Price?*

Hi,
Trojan price?

T-125 Trojan Battery Deep Cycle (T125)
T-125 Trojan Battery Deep Cycle (T125) (Trojan Batteries - Trojan Aerial Platform Batteries)

Price
£133.47 inc. VAT

Standard Delivery
£11.48 inc. VAT

Quantity

Voltage:	6 Volts
Capacity:	240 Ah
Length:	264 mm
Width:	181 mm
Height:	276 mm
Tanya batteries

Regards Ray


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Trojan Price?*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> Trojan price?
> 
> T-125 Trojan Battery Deep Cycle (T125)
> T-125 Trojan Battery Deep Cycle (T125) (Trojan Batteries - Trojan Aerial Platform Batteries)
> 
> Price
> £133.47 inc. VAT
> 
> Standard Delivery
> £11.48 inc. VAT
> 
> Quantity
> 
> Voltage:	6 Volts
> Capacity:	240 Ah
> Length:	264 mm
> Width:	181 mm
> Height:	276 mm
> Tanya batteries
> 
> Regards Ray


Thanks Ray, they were £233 on Bardens site. Had not seen them on the Tayna site.

You recommend these over the US?

TM


----------



## airstream

*Local*

Hi,
I purchased my Trojan's from

http://www.alternativeenergystore.co.uk

They are local - ish and if you give them a call they will give you a good deal - worth a call and you can collect

Regards Ray


----------



## trek

Hi Teemyob

When I was last considering new batteries I was impressed with the Rolls & Trojan makes but found that I would have a problem with ventilation. They were also heavy

my existing battery had the plastic tube connected to the top of the battery & then vented externally down through the floor so allow the explosive gases to vent

this was not an option with these traction batteries -though there is an option to buy special Hydrocaps to reduce the gas escaping which also reduces the need to top up the water but these were not cheap!

the other alternative option I thought about was to create an air tight vented box inside the camper. too much trouble!

so in the end I bought two 12v Varta Semi Traction batteries around the 100ah (k100) which had the option to connect the vent tubes to , got them from SUPAC Ltd a battery stockist in South Wales- what I liked was that these batteries were stored dry & they filled them with acid when I bought them

I find this 200ah battery suufficient for my needs


----------



## coppo

trek said:


> Hi Teemyob
> 
> When I was last considering new batteries I was impressed with the Rolls & Trojan makes but found that I would have a problem with ventilation. They were also heavy
> 
> my existing battery had the plastic tube connected to the top of the battery & then vented externally down through the floor so allow the explosive gases to vent
> 
> this was not an option with these traction batteries -though there is an option to buy special Hydrocaps to reduce the gas escaping which also reduces the need to top up the water but these were not cheap!
> 
> the other alternative option I thought about was to create an air tight vented box inside the camper. too much trouble!
> 
> so in the end I bought two 12v Varta Semi Traction batteries around the 100ah (k100) which had the option to connect the vent tubes to , got them from SUPAC Ltd a battery stockist in South Wales- what I liked was that these batteries were stored dry & they filled them with acid when I bought them
> 
> I find this 200ah battery suufficient for my needs


Hi Trek
Venting is not a problem on this van with my 2 Rolls as they are in an outside pull out drawer.
However on our last van which these 2 batteries were transferred from the battery box was inside under a seat, after a lot of studying I sourced+ got some fittings from B&Q which are a perfect fit to go over the vent caps and allow them to vent, these then fitted to tubes to go down through the floor. All the vent caps are the same size on Rolls, Trojans, US etc so it will work perfectly.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob

*You See*



trek said:


> Hi Teemyob
> 
> When I was last considering new batteries I was impressed with the Rolls & Trojan makes but found that I would have a problem with ventilation. They were also heavy
> 
> my existing battery had the plastic tube connected to the top of the battery & then vented externally down through the floor so allow the explosive gases to vent
> 
> this was not an option with these traction batteries -though there is an option to buy special Hydrocaps to reduce the gas escaping which also reduces the need to top up the water but these were not cheap!
> 
> the other alternative option I thought about was to create an air tight vented box inside the camper. too much trouble!
> 
> so in the end I bought two 12v Varta Semi Traction batteries around the 100ah (k100) which had the option to connect the vent tubes to , got them from SUPAC Ltd a battery stockist in South Wales- what I liked was that these batteries were stored dry & they filled them with acid when I bought them
> 
> I find this 200ah battery suufficient for my needs


The venting, I had not considered.

Back to thinking!

Still not got around to the Bridgend project Jeff, will keep you posted.

Trev.


----------



## coppo

*Re: You See*



teemyob said:


> trek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Teemyob
> 
> When I was last considering new batteries I was impressed with the Rolls & Trojan makes but found that I would have a problem with ventilation. They were also heavy
> 
> my existing battery had the plastic tube connected to the top of the battery & then vented externally down through the floor so allow the explosive gases to vent
> 
> this was not an option with these traction batteries -though there is an option to buy special Hydrocaps to reduce the gas escaping which also reduces the need to top up the water but these were not cheap!
> 
> the other alternative option I thought about was to create an air tight vented box inside the camper. too much trouble!
> 
> so in the end I bought two 12v Varta Semi Traction batteries around the 100ah (k100) which had the option to connect the vent tubes to , got them from SUPAC Ltd a battery stockist in South Wales- what I liked was that these batteries were stored dry & they filled them with acid when I bought them
> 
> I find this 200ah battery suufficient for my needs
> 
> 
> 
> The venting, I had not considered.
> 
> Back to thinking!
> 
> Still not got around to the Bridgend project Jeff, will keep you posted.
> 
> Trev.
Click to expand...

Have you missed my post :?


----------



## teemyob

*Re: You See*



teemyob said:


> trek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Teemyob
> 
> When I was last considering new batteries I was impressed with the Rolls & Trojan makes but found that I would have a problem with ventilation. They were also heavy
> 
> my existing battery had the plastic tube connected to the top of the battery & then vented externally down through the floor so allow the explosive gases to vent
> 
> this was not an option with these traction batteries -though there is an option to buy special Hydrocaps to reduce the gas escaping which also reduces the need to top up the water but these were not cheap!
> 
> the other alternative option I thought about was to create an air tight vented box inside the camper. too much trouble!
> 
> so in the end I bought two 12v Varta Semi Traction batteries around the 100ah (k100) which had the option to connect the vent tubes to , got them from SUPAC Ltd a battery stockist in South Wales- what I liked was that these batteries were stored dry & they filled them with acid when I bought them
> 
> I find this 200ah battery suufficient for my needs
> 
> 
> 
> The venting, I had not considered.
> 
> Back to thinking!
> 
> Still not got around to the Bridgend project Jeff, will keep you posted.
> 
> Trev.
Click to expand...

Which one?


----------



## coppo

The one before you said you hadn't considered the venting and it was back to thinking.

Mine were inside and my B2B was also connected, no problems with venting although I did have to find a solution myself as no one else could.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob

*Re: You See*



coppo said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Teemyob
> 
> When I was last considering new batteries I was impressed with the Rolls & Trojan makes but found that I would have a problem with ventilation. They were also heavy
> 
> my existing battery had the plastic tube connected to the top of the battery & then vented externally down through the floor so allow the explosive gases to vent
> 
> this was not an option with these traction batteries -though there is an option to buy special Hydrocaps to reduce the gas escaping which also reduces the need to top up the water but these were not cheap!
> 
> the other alternative option I thought about was to create an air tight vented box inside the camper. too much trouble!
> 
> so in the end I bought two 12v Varta Semi Traction batteries around the 100ah (k100) which had the option to connect the vent tubes to , got them from SUPAC Ltd a battery stockist in South Wales- what I liked was that these batteries were stored dry & they filled them with acid when I bought them
> 
> I find this 200ah battery suufficient for my needs
> 
> 
> 
> The venting, I had not considered.
> 
> Back to thinking!
> 
> Still not got around to the Bridgend project Jeff, will keep you posted.
> 
> Trev.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you missed my post :?
Click to expand...

Hello,

No I had not missed the post. I just maybe used the wrong terminology. I should have said that I had not considered the venting.

One of my existing Batteries is vented, the other not vented but there is a tube in-place.

I thought trek was referring to the Bridgend part of my post.

TM


----------



## trek

Hi Coppo 

I was intrigued by your B&Q arrangement for your previous van - would loved to have seen a photo of the setup.

sounds like you replaced the caps with some threaded fittings ? - electrical conduit perhaps ?


----------



## coppo

trek said:


> Hi Coppo
> 
> I was intrigued by your B&Q arrangement for your previous van - would loved to have seen a photo of the setup.
> 
> sounds like you replaced the caps with some threaded fittings ? - electrical conduit perhaps ?


Unfortunately I didn't take a photo, it worked a treat though, I thought it through and sourced/bought what I required, then Phil from Rhino installs on here fitted the new Rolls batteries and vented them with my purchases.

We changed the motorhome and lcs leisure of Preston Brook Cheshire(Crystop main dealer) who transferred our Crystop internet dish over to the new MH also took the batteries off and re-fitted them. I left all the pipes/fittings at their workshop by mistake and have never collected them, I may give them a ring next week to see if they still have them This was last september.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob

*cheaper*



spatz1 said:


> I take it you have nothing to moniter your consumption....
> 
> if your batteries are situated in the "cold" you might find that is perfectly normal and its just the cold affecting their capacity which can be quite dramatic in the 40% range at zero.....
> 
> I added a third battery to compensate and moniter in and out volts, amps watts and amp hours and reset every night to see whats been used overnight and what the panels put in by evening time....
> 
> this looks cheap and handy but you need 2 to moniter in and out...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300689205742?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Would that be a cheaper version of

This?


----------



## teemyob

*Re: You See*



coppo said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Teemyob
> 
> When I was last considering new batteries I was impressed with the Rolls & Trojan makes but found that I would have a problem with ventilation. They were also heavy
> 
> my existing battery had the plastic tube connected to the top of the battery & then vented externally down through the floor so allow the explosive gases to vent
> 
> this was not an option with these traction batteries -though there is an option to buy special Hydrocaps to reduce the gas escaping which also reduces the need to top up the water but these were not cheap!
> 
> the other alternative option I thought about was to create an air tight vented box inside the camper. too much trouble!
> 
> so in the end I bought two 12v Varta Semi Traction batteries around the 100ah (k100) which had the option to connect the vent tubes to , got them from SUPAC Ltd a battery stockist in South Wales- what I liked was that these batteries were stored dry & they filled them with acid when I bought them
> 
> I find this 200ah battery suufficient for my needs
> 
> 
> 
> The venting, I had not considered.
> 
> Back to thinking!
> 
> Still not got around to the Bridgend project Jeff, will keep you posted.
> 
> Trev.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you missed my post :?
Click to expand...

No and I am back on it as we have battery issues.

Like the easy option of treks suggestion as I might be selling.

But still looking at yours.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## coppo

Are you considering downsizing Trev or just fancying a change?

Paul.


----------



## teemyob

*change*



coppo said:


> Are you considering downsizing Trev or just fancying a change?
> 
> Paul.


Hello Paul,

Love the Motorhome. Bought it when most of the family came with us. Now quite rare.

So, considering a PVC I very much liked This La Strada but want an Automatic.

We are also considering property abroad. So a smaller van type like our Sprinter Traveliner, would be ideal for 2 of us or 2 + 2 Grandchildren.

There were a lot of La Strada's autos around in Germany earlier this year at the £35k mark. None at the moment.

I think I would sell the Frankia first, then have a look. But we have some plans for its use at the moment and watching the overseas property market.

Trev.


----------



## teemyob

*link*

Better link here


----------



## coppo

The La Strada is a high quality van which is why they are very expensive.

Good luck with the plans, sounds exciting.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob

*rush*

Thanks Paul

Not in a rush, see what transpires.

Trev


----------



## teemyob

*Months*

After months of measuring, calculating and deliberation. I think I am going to go down the Semi-Traction route.

Found some good buys on 2 x Trojan T105's for £210 (the pair) or 2 x T125 for £240.

But, I can't locate them anywhere outside / under the van and venting is a big issue. I don't want to buy them, then find I can't vent them DIY style.

I am going to get 2 s Varta 12v Semi Traction Probably LFD180's at 48kG each. LFD230's are the same size but weigh in at almost 63kG's. Don't think we need that much power. Have changed most of the 60+ Halogen bulbs with LED's.

So I have separated one battery from the Schaudt onboard system to use with an M-Power inverter. That will be connected to a DS250 Ctek Charger to charge from the alternator/cab battery and from Solar Via the Schaudt LRS1218 that I am going to disconnect from the Electrobloc and wire direct to the two batteries separate.*

Thanks for all your help and suggestions.

* The Schaudt system currently charges the Cab battery from EHU or Solar Via the Electroblok. I don't think that it will get passed on to the 2nd (now separated (connected to inverter)) battery. Once the cab battery is full?.

Regards,
Trev.


----------

